# People should learn proper goat anatomy



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

This is so cute.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Snootle! :laugh:


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So that's what that part is called and I've been getting it wrong all my life
Lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL!! Flippy wiggler...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too cute!! Love it!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here I've been using proper terms all along! Who knew?!?!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha I love those flippy wigglers!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Little ground tappers...LOL!!


----------

